# [solved][risolto]webcam non funzionante

## c.realkille

la webcam viene riconosciuta dal sistema:

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 093a:262c Pixart Imaging, Inc
```

ma in /dev/video* non vedo nulla nessun device:

```
 ls /dev/video*

ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/video*: No such file or directory
```

lsmod non mi fa stare tranquillo:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  194708  8 

ntfs                   76215  1 

snd_via82xx            16923  0 

snd_cmipci             25567  0 

gameport                7785  2 snd_via82xx,snd_cmipci

snd_opl3_lib            7439  1 snd_cmipci

snd_mpu401_uart         4609  2 snd_via82xx,snd_cmipci

snd_mixer_oss          11430  0 

nvidia               7078006  34 

amd64_agp               6628  1 

3c59x                  27606  0 

agpgart                27220  2 nvidia,amd64_agp

k8temp                  2907  0 

sis900                 14836  0 

snd_usb_audio          73430  0 

snd_hwdep               4372  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_usb_audio

tpm_tis                 6654  0 

snd_usbmidi_lib        13996  1 snd_usb_audio

floppy                 44802  0 

tpm                    11771  1 tpm_tis

ppdev                   4359  0 

tpm_bios                4321  1 tpm

mii                     3789  2 3c59x,sis900

joydev                  7146  0 

parport_pc             26487  0 

i2c_core               17644  1 nvidia

snd_intel8x0           22207  1 

pcspkr                  1318  0 

snd_ac97_codec         87246  2 snd_via82xx,snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                 894  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                54010  5 snd_via82xx,snd_cmipci,snd_usb_audio,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

shpchp                 24323  0 

snd_timer              15062  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_pcm

pci_hotplug            21252  1 shpchp

rtc_cmos                7235  0 

rtc_core               12533  1 rtc_cmos

fan                     2783  0 

processor              27935  0 

snd_page_alloc          6228  3 snd_via82xx,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

button                  4558  0 

thermal                10605  0 

snd_rawmidi            15811  2 snd_mpu401_uart,snd_usbmidi_lib

snd_seq_device          4958  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd                    45460  16 snd_via82xx,snd_cmipci,snd_opl3_lib,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_mixer_oss,snd_usb_audio,snd_hwdep,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

rtc_lib                 2005  1 rtc_core

thermal_sys            10580  3 fan,processor,thermal

tg3                   100850  0 

libphy                 18430  1 tg3

e1000                  81858  0 

fuse                   49867  0 

xfs                   570026  0 

exportfs                2865  1 xfs

nfs                   215057  0 

auth_rpcgss            29478  1 nfs

nfs_acl                 1909  1 nfs

lockd                  54312  1 nfs

sunrpc                162852  5 nfs,auth_rpcgss,nfs_acl,lockd

jfs                   139178  0 

raid10                 17858  0 

dm_snapshot            26405  0 

dm_crypt                9044  0 

dm_mirror              10293  0 

dm_region_hash          8593  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  7396  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 52470  4 dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           493  0 

sbp2                   16360  0 

ohci1394               22682  0 

ieee1394               67305  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               7560  0 

usbhid                 29223  0 

ohci_hcd               18300  0 

ssb                    35039  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               16463  0 

usb_storage            35182  1 

ehci_hcd               28116  0 

usbcore               115210  9 snd_usb_audio,snd_usbmidi_lib,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

aic94xx                58008  0 

libsas                 35670  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  376484  0 

qla2xxx               273183  0 

megaraid_sas           30624  0 

megaraid_mbox          23038  0 

megaraid_mm             6626  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               32188  0 

aacraid                54891  0 

sx8                    10506  0 

DAC960                 57655  0 

cciss                  80986  0 

3w_9xxx                25184  0 

3w_xxxx                19155  0 

mptsas                 40286  0 

scsi_transport_sas     23529  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  11168  0 

scsi_transport_fc      35366  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                9005  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 12341  0 

mptscsih               25485  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                73883  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22694  0 

dc395x                 26187  0 

qla1280                17478  0 

imm                     7353  0 

parport                26975  3 ppdev,parport_pc,imm

dmx3191d                7971  0 

sym53c8xx              59956  0 

qlogicfas408            5018  0 

gdth                   72988  0 

advansys               49570  0 

initio                 13358  0 

BusLogic               18110  0 

arcmsr                 19032  0 

aic7xxx                95783  0 

aic79xx               100283  0 

scsi_transport_spi     17759  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     21018  0 

pdc_adma                4343  0 

sata_inic162x           5740  0 

sata_mv                21303  0 

ata_piix               18415  0 

ahci                   17546  0 

libahci                16804  1 ahci

sata_qstor              4308  0 

sata_vsc                3201  0 

sata_uli                2317  0 

sata_sis                3040  0 

sata_sx4                6983  0 

sata_nv                16275  0 

sata_via                6337  0 

sata_svw                3245  0 

sata_sil24              9525  0 

sata_sil                6009  0 

sata_promise            7711  0 

pata_pcmcia             7202  0 

pcmcia                 29200  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core            12725  1 pcmcia
```

in make menuconfig non vedo la sezione dedicata a selezionare il driver gspca

la sezione citata in questa guida:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Webcam

in generic driver

sono un po' disperato, grazie !  :Very Happy: 

[EDIT] ho notato questo:

kernel Device Drivers => Multimedia Support" vuoto come mai non c'è nulla in questa sezione del mio kernel?Last edited by c.realkille on Fri Nov 26, 2010 7:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c.realkille

up!! psl!!

----------

## ciro64

Se qualcosa non è selezionato di defualt e ti serve selezionalo tu. altrimenti che "customizzazione" sarebbe ?  :Smile: 

Per trovare la voce riguardante i moduli gspca con menuconfig :

```

Device Drivers -->

        Multimedia Support -->

                Video Capture Adapters -->

                           V4l usb devices   ---->

                                  Gspca based webcams ->

                                                                    

```

e ti compare utta la lista  :Smile: 

----------

## c.realkille

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Se non è selezionato e ti serve qualche cosa, selezionalo tu. altrimenti che "customizzazione" sarebbe ? 
> 
> ```
> 
> Device Drivers -->
> ...

 

il mio è vuoto:

allego immagine 

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/kLMTQyuQ5xFD2k1hAjXl4Q

----------

## ciro64

Devi selezionare come modulo o builtin

```

[*] Multifunction device drivers  --->                           │ │  

  │ │    [*] Voltage and Current Regulator Support  --->                  │ │  

  │ │    <M> Multimedia support  --->                                     │ │  

  │ │        Graphics support  --->                                       │ │  

  │ │    <*> Sound card support  --->        

```

comparirà quindi il submenù digitando [Invio]

----------

## c.realkille

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Devi selezionare come modulo o builtin
> 
> ```
> 
> [*] Multifunction device drivers  --->                           │ │  
> ...

 

grazie mille!!!

----------

## c.realkille

allora ho dato 

```
make e make && make modules_install
```

ma ora non so come comportari?

grazie . scusate ma sono neofita di gentoo.

grazie!Last edited by c.realkille on Fri Nov 26, 2010 7:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c.realkille

 *c.realkille wrote:*   

> allora ho dato 
> 
> ```
> make e make && make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 ok ho dato semplicemente 

```
make install
```

 il mio dubbio era se dovessi ricaricare i moduli esterni come quelli della scheda video, ma riavviando ho visto che non c'è ne stato bisogno.

ora la webcam è perfettamente funzionante, ho dovuto come al solito precaricare le librerie v4l con :

```
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
```

ma questo lo facevo già sia su ubuntu che su archlinux.

qualsiasi cosa usi una webcam la devo lanciare con questo comando anche il browser.

ciao e grazie mille a tutti!!

----------

